# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  par FPGA mikrenēm

## Epis

Ir te kāds kas ir darbojies ar FPGA programmējamām loģikām?  
Es pats tagat domāju mācīties Alteras Cyclone II un tagat nosākuma jāuztaisa PCB priekš Ep2c8 mikres un tad māčišos un eksperimentēšu. 
Mani intresē Nios II procesors.

----------


## AntonsK

izklausaas peec RTU studenta!

alja tiko iemaaciijies plati uzziimeet, sha njems fpga un srazu liks procha cori iekshaa...


nee, nu no vienas puses, ja tu taisies ar koreem vien iztikt - karogs rokaa, ja domaa koautko piesintizeet klaat, procis nau tas, ar ko saakt ;-P


anyway, teiksim, ka esmu nedaudz darbojies ar FPGA, so, kaads tadd iisti bija jautaajums?

----------


## Epis

Tā jau nav kad ķeros klāt fpga mikrenēm neko nezinot par parastajām mikrenēm esu ar tiem PIC un atmel 8bit RISC procesoreim paņēmiem (atmelis ir labāks par PIC) un man tur perifēriju ir pa maz, tākā Fpga izmantošu priekš perifēriju veidošanas (timeri, PWM moduļi, cunteri utt) tādā skaitā kādā viadzēs un tad lai visas perifērijas vadītu pieslēgšu viņas pie nios II procesora ar avalon switch matrix interfeisu (Quartus II progragrammā) esu jau izpētījis visu Fpga mikreņu tirgu visas tehnoloģijas pēdējo 2mēnešu lakā un secināju kad lētākais variants ir Cyclone II mikrene tuvākais konkurents xilinx spartan 3 ir dārgāks un lēnāks tākā cyclons ir labākais, 
Bet ir viena super mikrene kas ir daudz labāka par cyclone II un tā ir pirmā mixed signal Fpga mikrene ACTEL Fusion Fpga, bet mīnus tāds kad viņu nopirkt nevar! (viens distribūtors nosauca cenu 100$ par ASF600 pie apjoma 23 gab. tik daudz man nauds nav! tākā cyclones paliek kā piejamākais labākais variants.
šeit links uz nepabeigto PCB zīmējumu 
http://theonlyway.net/eoz/upload/attach ... 1158241112
kā ir ar tām HDL valodām esu lasījis gan Verilog gan VHDL valodu pamācības tagat itkā pēdējā ko lasīju bīj VHDL un ir arī trešais veids kā veidot loģiku tas ir ar Schematic editor palīdzību zīmēt un likt tos gatavos  loģiskos blokus ar roku vienā vietā lasīju kad tā pat ātrāk ejot nekā kodu rakstot. un iemācītes to zīmešanu ir ļoti viegli (es jau māku) tad rodas jautājums vai to HDL valodu tik ļoti vaig mācītes vai var iztikt ar zīmēšanu un gatavo lģisko funkciju savienošanu zīmējumos? 
Vismaz Libero IDE no ACTEL pamācībā bij teikt kad zīmējot un savienojot gatavos funkciju blokus iet ātrāk nekā rakstot kodu HDL valodā un tāpat pēc koda uzrakstīšnas viag vizuāli pārbaudīt kādu loģiku esi izveidojis. 

pagaidām nēsu iebraucis vai pēc tam kād uztaisi loģiku HDL valodā (shematic editors arī ģenerē to HDL valodas kodu tākā zīmējot blociņus to pāsu HDL kodu dabūnam) tas process kad kompis to loģiku izveido iekš Fpga mikrenes loģikas un ko tur var darīt to es nezinu (par to optimizāciju un manuālu loģikas likšanu iekš Fpga mikrenes). 
Nēsu elektroniku un programmēšanu nekur studējis mācos pašmāčibas ceļā lasot pamācības var teikt esu industriālais hobijists  ::

----------


## Epis

Un vēl viens jautājums vai tā ir taisnība kad Fpga mikreni kopumā ir izdevīgāk izmantot (lētāk) nekā parastos 32bit procesorus? un esu lasījis kad 32bit procesors iekš FPGA izmaksā lētāk ???

Cik es esu lasījis par Fgpa mikrenēm presē (internet lapās) tad visos rakstos FPGA mikrenes saliek parastos procsorus un tur viņi min izstrādāšanas izmaksas (+laiku) un tās ir līdzigas ar parsto procesoru programmēšanas laiku un izmaksām un galējā rezultātā saskaitot visas izmakss un labumus fpga mikrenes ir izdevīgākas, laigan palasot DSP mikreņu presi tad viņi atkal saka kad DSP mikrenes ir labākas sanāk tā katrs slavē savu produktu! kā īsti ir ?
un vai te latvijā kāds kautko ar Fpga mikrenēm dara?? 
Man liekās kad šajās mikrenēs ir liels potenciāls! tādēļ arī gribu iemācīties, lai varētu izmantot iespējas ko sniedz šīs augstās tehnologījas savām vajadzībām!

----------


## malacis

> un vai te latvijā kāds kautko ar Fpga mikrenēm dara??


 Elektronikas un Datorzinātņu institūtā viena laboratorija ar to ņemas (filtri utml lietas iekš FPGA). Vari viņiem aizrakstīt vai aizčāpot.
http://www.edi.lv/expertise/expertise.htm  (5.punkts)

Arī *AntonsK*, vai tad neizlasīji?

Pats esmu darbojies tikai ar CPLD (MAX3000 un EP2xx) un tur man pilnībā pietiek ar shēmas uzzīmēšanu. Ar valodu to shēmu noteikti var aprakstīt efektīvāk, bet man tas liekas diezgan sarežģīti.




> un esu lasījis kad 32bit procesors iekš FPGA izmaksā lētāk ???


 Atbilde noteikti nav viennozīmīgs jā vai nē. Viss atkarīgs no konkrētā izstrādājuma un precīzi izmaksas var noteikt, vienīgi uztaisot abus shēmas variantus.

----------


## Epis

Papētīju to Elektronikas un Datorzinātņu institūta mājaslapu un tur ir baigi maz informācijas vismaz par FPGA mikrenēm ir ļoti maz kas rakstīts. 

Ir tā divaini kad paskatoties kāda aktivitāte notiek internetā par šitām mikrenēm un salīdzināt ar latvijas interneta aktivitātēm galīgi nevar! izskatas kad es esu vienīgais (ir vēl pāris džeki), laikam pārējie neko nezin un man pašam par šitām mikrenēm pateica viens dežeks kad es vienā forumā sūdzējos kad parastās mirenes par švaku un lai kautko normālu uztaisītu vaig kādas 3 mikrenes kopā likt un tad viens ieminējās kad uz šitām var vissu un tā es sāku pētīt un patiešām šeit var visu un pat vairāk, daudz vairāk, nekā uz parastajām, tākā potenciāls milzīgs vaig iemācītes un izmantot.
man tgat ir tāds priekštats izveidojies ja kautko ir vērts mācītes tad tās ir Fgpa mikrnes un '+kādu virtuālais procesor kā nios II vai citus procesorus jo uz foga var ielikt kādu vien gribi IP-core piedāvājums jau ir loti liels.

----------


## AntonsK

neiepiisim tur universitaates dzhekus, jamiem ir ljoooti vaajs knowledgebase par to visu, jamei ir teoreetikji - masturbani lielaakoties.

Latvijaa ir vairaaki cilveeki, kas fpga leito, es personiigi pazaiistu 4us, kas to profiigi dara.

davai, atraxti man mailu, un es teu iiso introdukciju iedoshu par to visu un apstaastiishu idejas.

mailto:antonsk@inbox.lv

----------


## Epis

Šodien pasūtiju mikrenes no digikey tagat būs jāgaida 5-10dienas kamēr atnāks no ASV 
pa to laiku turpināšu taisīt PCB tagat atkal ir viena jana ideja kad jāizmanto atmega128 lai no Flash atmiņas 32Mb nolasītu Cyclone konfigurācijas datus un iekonfigurētu(ieprogrammētu) fpga mikreni jo viņai visa loģika izūd kad strāva pazūd un katru reizi jāprogrammē un to varētu atmega izdarī bij doma izmantot super lēto Atmega48 ar 23IO vadiem pa 1.58$, bet sekoja aplauziens!  tad kad papētiju dziļāk, un sanāca tā kad IO izeju ir pa maz lai no 32Mb Parallēlās Fash atmiņas nolasītu informāciju (vaig 20 vadus 20bitu adresei +8 datiem un +5citam) tākā nekādies nesanāk izmantot super lēto variantu (es jau ar draugu aizdomājos tik tālu kad domājām izmantot reģistrus SN74HC164, kas seriālo datu ieju parveido par paralēlo datu izeju tātad no diviem vadiem pa kureim iet dati iegūstam 8 datu vadus (protams ātrums būs lēnāks kamēr visas 8 datu līnijas ieņems savas vērtības un lai iegūtu 20bitu izeju vaidzētu 3 šādus reģistrus slēgt kopā un tas baigi sarežģī visu ieskaitot PCB zīmēšanu un mikrenes progrmmēsānu, tākā vieglāk paņemt megu128 ar 53IO izejām un saslēgt visu pa taisno + ātrums būs daudz lielāks (šitai flaš atmiņai read time ir 70ns =14Mhz) tākā varēs izspies visu megas128 potenciālu, lai nolasītu datus no Flaš atmiņas un iekonfigurētu (ieprogrammētu) FPGA ciklonu 2. 
Ir arī vieglākais ceļš nopirkt speciālo konfigurācijas Flaš atmiņu par 16$ 16Mb un tad fpga mkrene automātiski pate atpazīst flaš atmiņu un ieprogrammējās, bet tas sanāk dārgi lētāk ir šitā un iegūstam daudz ātrāku flš atmiņu + lielāks apjoms un papildus vēl ir mega128 kas arī kautko var darīt 9viņai ir ADC converters un citi navaroti  ::  kas FPGA nav! 
Priekšā ir daudz darba, lai fpga mikreni palaistu un iekonfigurētu no megas128!

----------


## malacis

Slinkums otrreiz rakstiit, tāpēc nokopēju pats savu viedokli no EOZ:

1) nu jau shemočka sastāv no 3 daudzkāju čipiem (+divu dažādu procesoru kodēšana). Vienkāršāk nebija tas pats TI DSP + kāds vienkāršs Alteras CPLD trūkstošai loģikai?

2) es tiešām silti ieteiktu pirms reālas plates veidošanas uz FPGA bāzes izprojektēt iekšējo shēmu ar visu proci, lai redzētu, vai tas vispār tur iekšā ievietojas

3) pašam slinkums meklēt, bet vai tas NIOS procis un tā izstrādes rīki gadījienā nebija maksas pasākums?

----------


## Delfins

mājas apstākļos viss ir pa brīvu  ::

----------


## Epis

Ar to Nios II procesoru bij tā kad tur ir free evaluation programma nios IDE, kas sasaistīta ar Quartus programmu un procesoru var izmantot Quartus programmā un veidot programmējamo kodu priekš FPGA programēšanas un ja gribi komerciālā produktā izmantot nios II processoru tad būs jāpērk licenze, bet kameŗ es neko komerciālu neveidoju tikmēr varu izmantot savām vajadzībām nekam neko nemaksājot  :: 
Un šitai Fpga ir 8256 LE un mazākais nios II procis aizņem 700 LE tākā pietiks vietas visam un vēl pāri paliks! 
par 3mikrenēm tad galvēnā protams būs FPGA, un tā mega128 vai cita mikrene būs vajadzīga priekš iekonfigurēšanas un moš izmantošu viņas ADC knverteru. 
Flaš atmiņu pašsaprotami vaig, lai datus glabātu un tad sanāk minī kompis  ::  un tie DSP procesori ir labi, bet galvenā atšķirība ir tāda kad visiem parastajiem procesoriem nav šīs multifunkcionalitātes kad ja izdomā kādu jaunu kodu vai jaunu pielietojumu tad viss ticamāk vaidzēs ņemt citu mikreni un atkal mācītes no jauna viņas arhitektūru instrukcijas a tā iemācies vienas firmas FPGA mikrenes (kas visas programmējās (VHDL valodā) un vari paņemt jaudīgāku vai mazākjaudīgu un nav jāmācās pa jaunu neko programmēt. 
Vārdsakot ideāla bāze priekš eksperimentiem un kodu izveides ko man arī vaig! (lai nebūtu jātērē daudz naudas).

----------


## zzz

Ok, dazhi divcentu gabali arii no manis.

1. Ir protams dikti apsveicami ka (aciimredzot) students veelaas apguut FPGA un par skaadi shaadas prasmes toposham elektronikas inzhenierim nepavisam nebuus. Tomeer man kaut kaa tekoshaa situaacija stipri izliekas no seerijas: Veelos maaciities lidot ar reaktiivo lidmashiinu. Automobili jau divas reizes paproveeju, pilniigaakaa fignja, ne transports. Ne aatruma, ne kravnesiibas, piedevaam veel jaabrauc pa shauriem celjiem, kur citi pa kaajaam maisaas, vot debesiis tur gan stuureeshana buus pavisam cita lieta.  :: 

2. Kaa viens no argumentiem tiek mineets: vienreiz iemaaciishos FPGA un tik visu turpmaak taisiishu uz tiem un nevajadzees maaciities neko citu. Welll, buut inzhenierim un buut pienaaciigaa formaa noziimee maaciities visu dziivi. (un par to ka vajag pirmaamkaartaam iemaaciities C arliidzan jau bija runaats)

3. Forumos ir tapushi redzeeti sekojoshi Epis darbi a) uz sopljaam maketenee ielipinaati PIC/Atmel, par kuriem bija zheeloshanaas ka suudiigi straadaa un gljukojas un perifeeriju par maz esot, b) afigenno smalku plashu projekti (dziivee veel nerealizeeti) prieksh FPGA chipiem BGA korpusos. Khmmmm, Epi, tev kaut kaadi starpstaavoklji starp abaam shiim poziicijaam arii ir bijushi, vai kaa?

4. Veel bija runas par naudinjas taupiishanu. Kas notikaas paraleeli ar beedaashanos par simtiem baksu un izplatiitaaju neveeleeshanos piegaadaat krutos FPGA pa vienam.  Nu par taadaam naudinjaam vispaar jau nu gan var ieviest veselu zveerudaarzu mikrokontrolleru. Tai skaitaa arii tadus kuriem kvadratuuras enkoders buus iebuuveets, kursh kaa liekas tika mineets par vienu principiaali svariigo iemeslu paarieshanai uz FPGA.

----------


## Epis

ZZZ tev jāskatās forumos, kur es esu, uz datumiem, kad es esu licis tos rakstus, un tad varēsi redzēt manu domu evolūciju, jeb mācīšanās procesu (īstanībā es ātri mācos) un visu laiku uzinot kautko jaunu arī mainās domas par visām šitām lietām un students es vairs nēsu nekur nestudēju mācos no interneta datasheetiem (tā sanāk lētāk jo par izglītību nevienam neko nemaksāju   ::   .

Un par to kad iemācoties Fpga mikrenes nebūs vairs jāmācās biju domājis kad nebūs'vairs jāpaŗiet uz citu tipa mikrenēm jo šitā lēkājot no vienas firmas, grupas, klases mikrenēm uz citām pateŗējās daudz laika jaunu programmu apguvei un arhitektūras pētīšanai kā arī meklējot pa netu to mikreni (pirms 9 mēnešiem no PIC pārgāju uz atmel) un citi kas mikrenes programmē arī saka kad šāda lēkāšana nekādu labumu nedod jo lai uzprogrammētu kautko normālu vaig pierast un ietrenēties arī kodu rakstīšanā un tad var kautk nopietnu veidot un kļūt par tās mikrenes tipa speciālistu (kas var izspiest no viņas maximumu) un šeit viss izdevīgāk ir izvēlēties tādu mikreni, kas der vissam (ideāls variants Viss vienā ir Actel Fusion FiRST mixed signla Fgpa mirkene kam ir mikrokontrolieru perifērijas kā ADC un citas fišķas +-12V ieja, un FgpA loģika, bet nav piejama varbūt pēc 1gada būs piejama) 
Tākā atliek lētākais variants cyclone II 
Un es ceru kad iemācoties Alteras Fpga mikrenes programmēt man nebūs kādus 2-3 gadus jāpāriet uz citu firmu mikrenēm un pa janu jāmācās viņu programmas! 
Pirms mācos kārtīgi izdomāju vai ir vērts macīties kautko (es uz dullo neko nedaru, ja tam nav spēcīgi argumenti) 

un šodien es papētiju Secure Digital flaš atmiņas kartes un to SD interfeisu ar 6vadiem 3.3V tas man varētu derēt cena zema 256Mb kingston pa 7.35Ls un ir arī spi interfeis (protams SD ir ātrāks)  varētu izmantot priekš Fpga konfigurācijas datu glabāšanas un viskautkā cita jo es te skatos latvijā nevar nopirkt norālu lētu SPI (seriālā) interfeisa flaš atmiņu. 
argusā (jāpasūta distrelec) m25p20 pa 4.48Ls 2Mb 3.3v max 50Mhz, bet sanāk tā stūlbi, kad SD 256Mb flaš karte ir tikai 40% dārgāka un apjoms ir 128X līelāks kautkā neiet kopā šie skaitļi un loģiski spriežot ir jāņem 256Mb tīri principa pēc tākā paņemš un pieldoēšu viņu klāt  ::  un man būs 256Mb SD 6vadu interfeisa  Flaš atmiņa

----------


## zzz

Epi, viens no jautaajumiem taa kaa buutu par teemu vai tu vispaar kaut ko liidz jel kaadam sakariigam galam esi novedis? (sopljaas iekaartie PIC/Atmeli mani kaut kaa nevisai impreseeja)

-------------
un students es vairs nēsu
-------------
Offtops, bet visai raksturojoshs - tad kaa, jau pabeidzi jeb izforkjeeja peec pirmaa kursa par paraadu kaudzeem? 


--------------
(īstanībā es ātri mācos)
--------------
Khmmm, man kaut kaa liidz shim ir palicis iespaids ka tu aatri un daudz runaa un aatri pamet iesaakto kaa tikai sastopies ar gruutiibaam ( ar nieka atmegu galaa netiki, abet tagad vareni meetaa pirkstus uz FPGA? Nu, nu. )

----------


## Epis

Atbilde uz ZZZ jautājumiem 

Pēc izglītibas esu Ekonomists grāmatvedis (un piestrādāju par grāmatvedi) un esu iegājis pēdējos 2,5 gados pāris jaunās sfērās kā metālapstrāde, inženierzinātnes,un elektronika ir pēdējā jo bez automatizācijas, Robotiem, nekas nesanāk (naudu uztaisīt nevar)!).
un Varu teikt kad mācoteis pašam no interneta ir bījuši nenormāli daudz aplauzieni kuros es gūstu pieredzi un izdaru jaunus secinājumus un virzos uz priekšu, lai nākotnē vairs neatkārtotu iepriekšējās kļūdas!

Tākā 2,5 gadu laikā no cilvēka kas neko nezin esu aizgājis līdz pašam galam FPGA mikrenēm, un par viņām nekā dullāka viars nav uz šīs pasaules un man to vaig! jo kādēļ gan neizmantot viss labākās tehnologījas un būtu jāsamierinās ar kautkādu zema līmeņa elektoniku.
Ja man ir iespēja apgūt šīs zināšanas par velti un izmantot tās tad kādēļ man to neizmntot   ::  
Par izglītību un māčišanos:

Teikt varu vienu kad tad kad es izdomāju kad bez elektronikas nekas man nesanāks pirms 1.1gada tad sāku ar meklēšanu par tēmu: kas īsti ir volti un kas ampēras??  un pēc pus gada es atradu (krāmējot plauktu savus vecos fizikas pierakstus no skolas laika un tur bij par elektrību rezistoriem utt un es biju arī rakstījis kontroldarbu un dabūjis kādu 6, tākā šeit var padomāt izglītības kvalitāti un ja tu uz ielas pajautāsi garāmgājējam kas ir ampēras un tie paši volti tad tā īsti izskaidrot atšķirību neviens nevarēs vismaz 90% noteikti nezinās! un tas pats ir ar citiem fizikas terminiem piemēram kas ir Nm ? neviens to nezin Es arī nezināju līdz caur google atradu labu paskaidrojumu bet Hp(zirgaspēkus visi zin) bet viņi nezin to kas 1Hp ir apmēram 0.74KW tā ir realitāte ! 
Tākā tu vari dabūt augstāko izglītību būdams pilnīgs muļķis! 
Tas ir tikai mans viedoklis un mana pieredze! (katrs domā kā viņš grib!)

----------


## Epis

Iespējams kad ar FPGA mikrenēm man arī būs aplauziens nākotnē, bet pagaidām nav nemazākās pazīmes kad tā varētu notikt, un janotiks aplauziens tad būs kartējā macība (uz mūžu ) tādēļ jau es mācos lai gūtu macību kautkādu!, to vai tā būs pozitīva vai negatīva atkarīgs no manis paša, bet ir vērts riskēt un mēģināt. kas nemēģinna tas arī neko nedabūs un nesasniegs. 

Un iespējams kad man ir jaunības Maximālisms gribu vissu pa maximumu darīt ! 
Un ticu tam kad FPGA ir mikroshēmu iespēju MAximums.

----------


## Delfins

nevajag ticēt... jālasa Datasheet-i un jāpielieto konkrētas tehnoloģijas konkrētam uzdevumam

PS: ...nevis ar FPGA taisīt mirgojošo LED-u ziemassvētku eglītei

----------


## zzz

Whatever, Epi, runaashanas tev vienalga ir nepamatoti daudz vairaak kaa reaalas dariishanas.  :: 

Nu paniekojies tu ar Atmelu, uzlipinaaji to uz maketenes, nihrena nestraadaaja. Pameti, saaki fanot par FPGA un projekteet plates prieksh BGA. Varbuut ka tomeer pa priekshu vajadzeeja to pashu Atmelu uz jeedziigas iespiestaas plates uzlikt un panaakt lai straadaa kaa pienaakas, ko-a?

----------


## zzz

> Iespējams kad ar FPGA mikrenēm man arī būs aplauziens nākotnē, bet pagaidām nav nemazākās pazīmes kad tā varētu notikt,


 Vai savus sasniegumus ar Atmelu tu veertee kaa sekmiigus, vai arii tur pie visa *pii* Atmels vainiigs, jo perifeeriju par maz prieksh taviem plaaniem?  ::

----------


## zzz

> Un iespējams kad man ir jaunības Maximālisms gribu vissu pa maximumu darīt !


 A varbuut iesaakumam vajadzeetu vienkaarshi kaut ko vienu izdariit kaartiigi un liidz (straadaajosham) galam?

----------


## Epis

zzz wrote:
A varbuut iesaakumam vajadzeetu vienkaarshi kaut ko vienu izdariit kaartiigi un liidz (straadaajosham) galam?

atbilde: es esu uztaisījis ļoti daudz strādājošus variantus mehānikā un bišķi elektronikā, tā kā vari par mani neuztraukties es visus savus induviduālos Hoby projektus novedu līdz galam! protams ir izņēmuma gadījumi! (kā dabas stihijas utt.)

es nupat ieliku PCB zīmējumu Fpga forumā, kures uz plates pievienoju parlēlo 32mb flaš atmiņu es domāju kad tā būs labi  ::

----------


## Epis

> PS: ...nevis ar FPGA taisīt mirgojošo LED-u ziemassvētku eglītei


 atkārtoju vēlreiz es taisu elektroniku reālam robotam (5motori), kas strādās manā vietā un pelnīs man naudu, ja es viņam elektroniku uztaisīšu protams. 
tākā šeit neiet runa par ziemasvētku eglītes lampiņām!! 

un mans plāns ir ļoti labs uztaisīšu robotu pa lēto, kas strādās manā vietā 24h. un to es saucu par peļņu nesošu uzņēmējdarbibu.

ja gribāt redzēt varat apskatītes kā dzeks viens jau uztaisīja sev CNC frēzi pa 1000Ls eoz forumā -> darbmācibas stūris-> mans štruments un priekš sākuma tīri tā neko ar tādu jau kautk var izdarīt (kautko izfrēzet) un tas tikai ir sākums noteikti kad vēlāk viņš gribēs tā kā es kautko vēl jaudīgāku un dullāku (vairāk assis vairāk kotoru un lielāku darba ātrumu)
un tajā darbmācības stūrī ir arī mana pirmā CNC frēzes foto ar kuru arī šo to esu pafrēžējis alumīnijā  :: .

----------


## Vinchi

Robots jau nav tā lieta kur būtu nepieciešama baigā ātrdarbība.
Visu to pavisam normāli var arī uztaisīt uz kādu ARM mikrokontroleru. Proča ātrums pietiks ja vajag papildus portus pieliec kaut vai I2C I/O portus vajag A/D konvertoru pieliec atkal I2C. Nevajag jau tev tur neželīgo ātrumu.

Man vienkārši šķiet ka tu esi baigi safanojies par tām FPGA mikrenēm  :: 
Nav jau nekas slikts ceru ka izdosies!

----------


## zzz

atkārtoju vēlreiz es taisu elektroniku reālam robotam (5motori)
------------------------
Hmmm, a diivainaa kaartaa Jetijs par FPGA nji v zub nogoi, abet vinjam jau otrais agregaats gatavs un reaali straadaa??? Laikam vinsh kaut ko tomeer dara galiigi neriktiigi.  :: 

 kas strādās manā vietā un pelnīs man naudu, ja es viņam elektroniku uztaisīšu protams. 
------------------------
Vo vo, man patiik shite te vaardinji "ja uztaisiisi". Mazinsh un rets realitaates probljesks tavos runu pluudos.  :: 

un mans plāns ir ļoti labs uztaisīšu robotu pa lēto, kas strādās manā vietā 24h. un to es saucu par peļņu nesošu uzņēmējdarbibu.
------------------------
Kaa tad, un galvenais skjeerslis leeta un navorochennij robota uztaisiishanaa ir tieshi FPGA vadiibas plates iztruukums.  ::  

ja gribāt redzēt varat apskatītes kā dzeks viens jau uztaisīja 
------------------------
Epi, a tu nelielu atskjiriibu starp sevi un Jetiju nepamani? Tjipa Jetijs pa priekshu uztaisa un tad runaa, kameer tev viss ir pilniigi otraadi. Un runaashanas apjomos tu Jetiju esi paarsitis daudzkaartiigi, vot ar to dariishanu gan pagaidaam tev taa nevisai iespaidiigi.


un tajā darbmācības stūrī ir arī mana pirmā CNC frēzes foto ar kuru arī šo to esu pafrēžējis alumīnijā 
---------------
Aga, kuru tu nopirki gatavu un peec tam varbuut mazliet paarskruuveeji. Un par CNC dalju nekautreejies, pastaasti siikaak (ja taada tur bija vispaar)

----------


## Delfins

Labi, es nesmiešos par to, kā tu pameti AVR un uzreiz uz FPGA...
Smieglīgākais šai stāstā ir robots, kas pelnīs tavā vietā 24h/7dw  :: 

Tā būs frēze, kas nomainīs izfrezēto kluci pret sagatavi?!

----------


## Epis

kāds ir redzējis telvīzorā kā izskatās piemēram BMV rūpnīca tur ir pa pillo robotu un cilvēki viņus tikai uzrauga, to es saucu par normālu ražosanas processu man arī tādu vaig!)
Apskaties ZZZ manu koncept virpas bildi eoz.lv un tad padomā 
šeit par robotiem bišķi:

ja runājam par pilnīgu robotizāciju tad modernām virpām ir trubu padevēji (sakrāmē izejmatrreālu vienā kaudzē un agregāts pats paņem trubu un apstadā un detaļa krājās kastē  ::  šāda tipa automātiskie cehi maksā sākot no 50 000ls un vairāk, protams, kad iesākumam man nebūs trubu padevējs, bet varēšu ielikt vienu garu trubu 1m garumā (šādu iekārtu es jau esu uztaisījis un izeksperimentējis sanāca normāli tikai sliedes bij pa švaku.) un tad virpa viņu visu izvirpos (piemēram detaļas garums 10cm sanāk 10 detaļas pie vienas trubu ielādēšanas un to jau var skaitīt par normālu augst ražīgu virpu (esu redzējis vitējos cehos nopērk baigo agregātu pa apmēram 25 000ls uz krdīta, bez šīs automātiskās trubas stumšanas (nevis padošanas) un tur stāv operātors un visu laiku liek iekšā izejmatreālu gabaliņus un manuāli viņu ņem ārā (tiek zaudēts ļoti daudz laika) un tad var teikt kad mans agregāts būs labāks (vismaz funkcionalitātes ziņā, jo ātrumi būs daudz mzāki, bet mazo ātrumu kompencēs automātiskā matreāla stumšana uz priekšu un rezūltāts tāds pats kā dārgai virpai bez šīs īpašības, kur ar roku jāmaina detaļas he he  :: 
vēl viens piemērs man mājās stāv HAAS katalogs kur parasta virpa 2asis (x,y) 1 instrumentu turētājs maksā 21 000 eiro pilnīgs sviests ar tādu mēslu neko taču nevar izdarīt, ja tu vari tikai vienu instrumentu uzlikt un tas matreāls ar roku jāieliek un jāizņem no tādas puses skatoties mana koncept virpa šito 2asu virpu pēc funkcionalitātes apsteidz 4 reizes, jo ir 4asis (apsteidz pa 2 reizēm) un divi neatkarīgi instrumentu turētāji (+vēl 2reiz apsteidz) viens brauks pa x,y asi otrs pa z, kur vari kabināt cik gribi (viekārši pieksrūvēt pie pamata) un uz z ass stāvēs urbji un uz x,y sāniskie griežņi (sanāk automātiskis toolchengers) un ir idjea tai z asij piekabināt vēlvienu asi (5assis un 6motori), lai sanāktu lielāka kustības brīvība un teorētiski varēšu vienlaicīgi urbt un no malas virpot (dubulta produktivitāte)  ::  
Un vēlviens pluss taisīt pašam ir ja tu nopērc gatavu virpu (piemēram pa 21 000 eiro tad viņai nāk garantīja ap 5-10gadi un tu neko nevari pats aiztikt un modificēt jo kā tiko kautko gribēsi pārtaisīt garantījas vairs nav.  a ja taisi pats tad dari ko gibu un uzlabo kā gribi pēc vajadzības un varbūt nesanāks super ātra virpa ar lielu jaudu un super precizitāti 0.001mm, bet tomēr arī 5reiz lēnāka vairāk automatizēta (4asis) virpa sasniegs to pašu ražīguma pakāpi, ko tā jaudīgā virpa un atšķirība būs pirmkārt cenā un otrkārt viens cilvēks varēs vienlaicīgi apkalpot kādas 4 virpas salīdinājumā ar to pa 21 000, kur jāsēz klāt visu laiku.
Ja jau sāku par ražību tad besī ārā tas kad te LV ražosana eksistē uz lētā darbaspēka rēķina un protestē kad algas palielina un grib lēto darbaspēku ievest!  ja viņi pamācītos elektroniku mehāniku un uzķīlētu kādu robotu, kas varētu aizvietot 20 parastos cilvēkus varētu robota operātoram maksāt 10 parasto cilvēku algas un tad nebūtu problēmas nevaidzētu lēto darbaspēku un citas eiropas valstīs cilvēkiem algas ir tik lielas kad viens cilvēks sarežo vairāk nekā te LV viens cilvēks jo tas viens cilvēks apkalpo robotu kas aizvieto 20parastos melnstādniekus (piemērs parastais traktos, kas zemi rok ielās var izrkt ātrāk bedri nekā 30 cilvēki ar lāpsām (kautvai ja viņi būtu spēciāli trenēti zemes rakšanai) tātad 1 traktos =30cilvēki ar lāpsām  ::  
Tākā lai uzsāktu kautkadu biznesu ražošanas nozarē vaig kādu robota tehnologīju un tad var kautko nopelīt! 
kad man būs kādi 24, 25 gadi tad točna es jau būšu uztaisījis savu robotu un varēšu kādu automatizētu ŗažosānas procesu uzcept  ::  tad es viens ar robotu izdarīšu 30 cilvēku darbu (samērā augsta ražība) 

Es šodien atpūšos. varat aps'tities jauno PCB bildi ko norīta uzīmēju tagat vēl bišķi jāpiezīmē pāris lietas un PCB zīmējums būs gatavs  ::

----------


## Epis

kautkā baigi garš teksts sanāca. 
istanībā es šitajos forumos rakstu tāpēc ka gribu zināt vai te kāds LV ari kautko dara vai domā darīt, jo cik skatos tad globālajos forumos tadu kā es ir pa pillo, bet te Lv izskatās kad nemaz tik daudz cilvēku nav kas kautko paši dara! 

Un nav nemaz tik viegli pašam visu darīt un visu izdomāt es domāju 16H dienā. un ir tā kad sanāk vairāk domāt nekā darīt (tagat es atpūšo drukājot tekstu), jo nav jēga nosākuma darīt un pēc tam domat!  
un šitas arī varētu teikt ir radoš process kā māksliniekiem. tākā inženieris elektroniķis un cits speciālists kas kautko jaunu domā ( izgudro, rada) ir sava veida mākslinieki! 
pie šitām FPGA mikrenēm es jau 4mēnešus domāju un esu jau tālu aizodmājies un drīz man būs mikrne uzlodēta uz sava PCB.

----------


## zzz

> Apskaties ZZZ manu koncept virpas bildi eoz.lv


 Vot kas tev, Epi, totaali nepielec, ka tehniskajaas padariishanaas veertee REZULTAATU  - taadu kursh ir realizeets dzelzhos. Visas savas kraasainaas bildiites tu vari izdrukaat uz printera un uzkaart tualetee uz naglinjas - tavas tukshaas fantaazijas nevienam neinteresee.

----------


## zzz

inženieris elektroniķis un cits speciālists kas kautko jaunu domā ( izgudro, rada) ir sava veida mākslinieki! 
-----------------
Vo vo Epi toch labaak ej uz maaksliniekiem, tur tavu tuksho muldeeshanu varbuut uzklausiis. 

pie šitām FPGA mikrenēm es jau 4mēnešus domāju un esu jau tālu aizodmājies un drīz man būs mikrne uzlodēta uz sava PCB.
-----------------------------------
Njemot veeraa ka nieka Atmelu tu kaa izskataas ne uz kaada PCB neuzlodeeji (un kas tur bija par jokiem ar TI DSP procesoriem?), nepavisam nerodas paarlieciiba ka ar FPGA tu peekshnji kaut ko reaali izdariisi.

----------


## Vinchi

Epi tu laikam pārāk daudz esi salasījies visādas muļķības, bet tev trūkst praktiskās pieredzes. Tad arī saprastu kas viss tik vienkārši nenotiekas kā uzrakstīts datasheetos. Bieži vien atdurās pret tādām problēmām kuras nekad nēsi plānojis un kam vajadzēja strādāt bez prob.

----------


## egilssk

1. Lieta tāda, ka inženieri, kas nopietni ar tādām lietām strādā, forumos ar savām idejām nedalās.
2. Tas, ko tu dari, jādara profesionāli (plates, lodēšana). Starp citu, Rīgā lodē BGA par ļoti pieņememu cenu.

----------


## Epis

> 1. Lieta tāda, ka inženieri, kas nopietni ar tādām lietām strādā, forumos ar savām idejām nedalās.
> 2. Tas, ko tu dari, jādara profesionāli (plates, lodēšana). Starp citu, Rīgā lodē BGA par ļoti pieņememu cenu.


 par 2. es skatoties vietējo rūpnīcu mājaslapās (noteikti kad ir arī firmas kuriem mājaslapu vēl nav!) tad vienīgā vieta kur lodē BGA sanāk hansa elektronikā un tur viņi par pielodēšanu un pārbaudīšanu apmēram prasa 400-700 eiro   ::  (iekārtas uzstādīšanas cena) un PCB priekš BGA iepakojuma pats pa sevīm arī ir dārgs jo vaig mazus ceļiņus 0.1mm un maza izmēra urbjus, lai tos caurumus saurbtu, tākā tas viss maksā un sanāk daudz dārgāk (mazos apjomos ja taisa) 
Viss lētākais ir izmantot TQFP iepakojumu (kādu es arī izmantošu) taisot parastu PCB (kuru var vairums PCB firmu uztaisīt šeit problēmu arī nebūs) un pašam uzlodēt (uzlodēt es toča varēšu vai nu ar lodējamo pastu vai ar alvu un pēc tam alvas noņēmēju).

par 1.  
Šitā mana ideja nav nekāda ģeniālā es vinekārši pasktījos uz citām iekārtām viņu funkcionalitāti un uz savām finansiālajām iespējām un salīdzinaju tākā es nekādu jaunu riteni nēsu izgudrojis. 

PAr to kad inženieri ar idejām un saviem noslēpumiem forumos nedalās tās ir galīgas muļķības paskataties, kas notiek globālajos inženieru forumos tas pats CNCzone.com viņi tur vissu stāsta par vissu ieskiatot savu pieredzi utt. un ar elektronikas un mikreņu forumiem ir vēl trakāk tur tev visu priekšā pateiks tākā nauko runāt! atbalsts forumos ir milzīgs (protams angļu valodā nevis Lval.)
Es gribu lai Lv forumos arī būtu lielāks atbalsts iesācējiem kā es un citi tākā ja ir kāds gudrs cilvēks tad lai padallās ar padomu!

Un piemēram, ja es nezinātu angļu valodu tad reāli sanāk kad man būtu liegta iespēja mācītes! To ko es gribu un kas man intresē pa velit jo ne visi tiek tajās augstskolās budžeta grupās utt. tākā uz tālāko izglītību ceļš ir sleģts ja nav naudas! un internets mājās! salīdzinājumā ar angliski runājušiem Latvieši un citas tautības ir neizdevīgākās pozīcijās angļi sanāk ir privilegētaki un tur cilvēkiem ir lielāks iespējas kautko iemācītes nekā šeit! tākā es būtu priecīgs ja šeit LV kads latviešu valodā liktu litratūru par visādām temām speicalitātēm lai es veŗētu lasīt un izglītoties(nevienam neko nemaksājot). 

Teikšu godīgi man ir ļoti svarīgi kad es nevienam neko par informāciju un savu mācīšanās processu nemaksāju (tas jau ir kā standarts izveidojie ja kautkas ir pa maksu tad man to nevaig! jo var atrast alternatīvu, bez maskas (varbūt nebūs tik kvalitatīva informācija, bet tomēr alternatīva bez maksas ir labāka nekā pa maksu principa pēc!).

----------


## Delfins

> Es gribu lai Lv forumos arī būtu lielāks atbalsts iesācējiem kā es un citi tākā ja ir kāds gudrs cilvēks tad lai padallās ar padomu!


 pats galvenais ir novērtēt savas spējas un gribēšanu. Nu nevar kļūt par inženieru, ja nav dabas talants. A kaut vai sities ar galvu pret sienu... nu nesanāks. Gudrā Muldēšana un datašītu lasīšana temboleje nepalīdzēs

----------


## Epis

šitas nav pa tēmu tākā es to nekomentēšu. 
lasu es ļoti daudz un dažādu litratūru no dažādiem avotiem lai varētu salīdzināt vienā vietā teikto ar citā vietā teikto un tāpēc man ir savs viedoklis par šīm lietām.
un sakopojot visus par un pret FPGA mikrenēm atbilde ir par. 
Ir vērts mācītes un iet uz priekšu un atgriešanās atpakāl pie 8 bit mikrenēm būtu velta laika tērēšāna (nesen apskatījos Geckodrive soļu mota draivera elektroniku un tur viss sastāv no ļoģiskajām mikrenēm neviena procesora) šis ir vēlviens no daudzajiem arguments kādēļ ir vērts ar fpga ņemties un veidot loģikas) 
Viss procesējošais spēks un ātrdarbība ir tieši loģikās (paralēlā darbība)nevis procesoru programmās tākā FPGA ir ideāla izvēle preikš mana CNC projekta.  un tas ir solis uz priekšu nevis atpakaļ.

----------


## Epis

> Gudrā Muldēšana un datašītu lasīšana temboleje nepalīdzēs


 Kā tad īsti tu vari zināt ko dara konkretā elektroniskā komponente, ja tu nēsi lasījis viņas datasheetu (jeb tehnisko aprakstu un tehniskos parametrus)
Šitas mani ir riktīgi nokaitinājis   ::   un starp citu internet presē viens no labākajiem rakstiem (kurš tika apbalvots par labāko)  bij tieši par to kā izvēlēties pareizo mikreshēmu un kas jāskatās tajos datasheetos un kam jāpievērš viss lielākā uzmanība tjos parametros. Es tev ieteiktu to palasīt! (linku vari atrast caur google pats) un TIKAI TAD tev redīsies pārliecība par savu izvēli vai tā ir pareiza vai nav!

----------


## Vinchi

Par 8 bitu mikrokontrolleriem tu gan iebrauci auzās. Viss jaunais ir labi aizmirsts vecais. Par piemēru varu minēt Ubicom ražotos SX52 / SX48 mikrokontrollerus. Kuri barbojas ar 75Mhz frekvenci + http smtp protokoli iebūvēti.

Epi kā tev ar praktisko domāšanu, kaut kādam robotam FPGA nešķiet par šerpu?

Esmu redzējis daudz automātikas vadības iekārtas un lielākajā daļā iekšā ir pavisam parasti AVR / PIC / Motrolla mcu.

Ja jau esi nobriedis tā pāriet uz FPGA, varbūt pastāstīsi ko esi uztaisījis uz AVR vai PIC? Led rotājumu z-svetku eglītei?

----------


## Epis

ne jau es viens mācīšos fpga mikrenes programmēt es to darīšu kopā ar draugu un tagat man jau atnāca mikrenes no ASV un atpakaļ ceļa vairs nav! ir jāiet uz priekšu. (viena EP2C8Q208C8 izmaksāja 15.3Ls  :: 
Teikt varu to kad ir laba sajūta kad rokās turi īstu FPGA mikreni. 
Un ja salīdzina vienu Fgpa pa 15.3 Ls ar atmega128 pa 7.2Ls tad fpga ir tikai 2X dārgāka par megu, bet ātrums un funkcionalitāte nav salīdzināma.

Tagat ir problēma ar  to PCB itkā var sabāzt visu uz 2līmeņu plates, bet tad laikam nekas labs neizmāks, jo visur kur lasu teikts kad GND vaig obligāti savu induviduālo līmeni un + savs līmenis preikš VCC un FPGA mikrenei kopā ir 4 IO banks un katra vari iet uz savu voltu līmeni no 1.5V-3.3V mēs izmantosim visām 4 Io bankām vienu 3.3V līmeni VCC IO un tagat domājam, kā labāk izvietot divus barošanas blokus, lai būtu stabila darbība un zems trokšņu līmenis. 

istanībā ja taisa 4 līmeņu PCB 
1signāls/zeme 
2 Zeme
3Signāls/zeme vai VCC
signāls/zeme vai VCC 
Grūta izvēle kā lai labāk dara kādam ir kādas idejas ??? 
lielajā Nios fprumā man tur dzeks teica kad vaig 13 līmēnu PCB priekš EP2C20 BGA 484 mikrenes un tur bij kādi 7 zemes līmeņi,  tur bij arī citi viedokļi, kur teica kad ar 6līmēnu PCB arī pietiek un teica arī kad šitai mazajai EP2c8 varētu pietikt ar 4līmēnu PCB nu laikam jau 2 līmēnos super lētu variantu neiznāks uztaisīt viadzēs tomēr 4 līmeņus lai viss būtu tā kā pienākas pēc Režotāju ieteikumiem! vienīgi kādā secībaā tos līmeņus lai liek? 
itkā es tagat domāju par šādu secību 
1 signāls/atlikušais lauks zeme 
2 Zeme
4 VCC/VCC IO 
3 Signāls /zeme (jo otrā pusē lodēsies barošanas bloks tākā reāli nesanāks uzlikt VCC un VCCIO laukus.

----------


## Delfins

> Teikt varu to kad ir laba sajūta kad rokās turi īstu FPGA mikreni.


 O ja, visuvarenais, turi rokās FPGA, acīs uzreiz parādās Dupa-Matrix... nauda plūst un pārplūst no kabatām... uh. Joks ar tevis, Epis  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Epis man būtu interesanti dzirdēt kur tev tāda ātrdarbība ir nepieciešama? Apskatījos uz Jetija vadības plati kura starpt citu pa tiešo pie LPT pierubīta.

----------


## zzz

> Teikt varu to kad ir laba sajūta kad rokās turi īstu FPGA mikreni.


 
A no TMS320LF2406APZA patureeshanas rokaas sajuuta ne tuvu tik laba nebij, vai ne?  ::  Taas tagad kaa dekoraaciju uzglabaa?

----------


## Vinchi

Elektronikas fetišisms  ::

----------


## Epis

ejat apskataties manu motora bildi eoz.lv fpga forumā (pašās beigās) vai pēc šitā linka:
http://theonlyway.net/eoz/upload/attach ... 1159259081

šeit bilde tam ko vaidzēs FPGA mikrenei vadīt tur ir redzams soļu motors un virs viņa uzsproausts encoderis (izjaukta veidā) un pa labi soļu mot. draiveris 4assu ar 1/8 mikrosoli un sākumā mēģinās, lai FPGA mikrene saņem signālu no enkodera salīdzina viņa griešanās atrumu un pozīciju ar motora soļa signāla ātrumu un noieto soļu skaitu un ja būs vajadzība tad FPGA mikrene piekoriģēs soļa motora ātrumu un pieliks izlaistos soļus kuri nebūs pagājišu tādējādi tiks izveidots slēgts cikls kur motora darbība tiks kontrolēta un pielabota, lai viņš izpildītu savu uzdevumu.

Tātad FPGA mikrenei būs jākontrolē un savā starpā jāsinhronizē 4 soļu motori un 4 encoderi, kas ir samērā daudz ! ja ņem kad katrs no viņiem var iet ar ātrumu 20 000 soļu sekundē (ar 1/8 mikrosoli) un tad 20K x8= 160K impulsi sekundē būs jāapstrādā un apstrādes laik ir ļoti mazs un var arī pastēvēt iespēja kad visu 8 sensoru iejošie signāli parādīsies vienlaicīgi un bez tādām perifērijām kā ICP Input capture PIN (kanāls), kas automātiski aprēķina ienākošā signāla PWM platumu un tā frekvenci vienkārši nevar iztikt šajā gadīumā vaidzēs 12 sādus perifēriju blokus (4 priekš motoru soļa signāliem, un 8 priekš encoderu (katram enkoderam ir 2vi A;B signāli, kas jāuztver! un jāapstrādā) salīdzinājumā ar parastiem mikrokontrolieriem tad ATmegai128 ir 2 16bitu ICP perifēriju moduļi un vēl jaudīgākai atmega1280 ir 4 16bit ICP moduļi (latvijā nopirkt nevar un maksā 17.7$) un sanāk, lai kvaalitātīvi uztaisītu šādu elektroniku vaidzētu 3 atmega1280 vai 6atmega128 mikrenes kopā 6 atmega128 izmaksātu man 43Ls (katra 7.2Ls (argus.lv)salīdzinājumā ar FPGA ep2c8 var tikt viena pate galā ar vissu vis augstākajā līmēnī un man izmaksāja tikai 15.3ls 
un varu teikt kad ir speciāli IP-kodoli priekš PWM signālu ģenerēšanas un detektēšanas jau uztaisīti (protams par maksu) un vienā vietā bij tiekts kad šī PWm signālu apstrādes perifērija ir viss jaudīgākā no perifērijām (viss vairāk atslogo procesora darbu ja viņam pašam viadzētu veikt PWM signālu apstrādi vai to ģenerēšanu). 
Tākā viens no maniem galvenajiem uzdevumiem būs izveidot šāda tikpa PWM singāla ģenerēšanas un apstrādes kodolu iekš FPGA mikrenes loģikas (lai nebūtu nevienam jāmaksā par gatavu IP kodolu). 

Teksts domāts preikš tevalo foruma dzekiem! 
kas nevar saprast kādēl fpga mikrene ir tik noderīga un kad bez viņas vienkārši nevar iztikt! 
ja kāds ir spējīgs šitādu augstas izšķirtspējas un kvalitātes elektroniku uztaisīt uz vienas 8bitu atmegas sērijas mikrenes tad visu cieņu! (es pats esu aprēķinājis  visus iespējamos variantus un nonācis pie secinājuma kad tas nav iespējams (pa maz perifēriju).

Visu lielo darbu izdara šīs mazās perifērijas, kas ir kā atsevišķš processors kas veic nepārtraukti vienas un tās pašas operācijas piemēram pwm ģenerātora gadījumā PWm modulis salīdzina visu laiku taimera vērtību ar ieprogrammēto reģistra vērtību kurā būs jānotiek izmaiņām no 1 uz 0 vai 0 uz 1 un tas praktiski aizņemtu vissu parastā processora darbībs laiku 99% tākā vairs neatliktu nemaz laika citiem uzdevumiem, bet šīs minī prcoesors (perifērija jeb logīka veic šo darbu visu laiku katrā pulkstens ciklā (atmegai max 16Mhz). un fpga perifērija var to darīt līdz pat 100 Mhz lielam ātrumam (ģenerēt ļoti augstas izsķirtspējas PWM signālus!

Ja apskatamies uz Jetija elektroniku tad viņam nav motrou sinhronizētājs tas nozīmē ja soļu motoram pazudīs kāds solis (vienkarši nepagriezīsies motors) tad viņš to tā arī neuzinās un būs izveidojusies neprecizitāte un realajā pasaulē ja pazūd 1/8 mikro solis tad to fiziski 'pamanīt nevar, bet ja pazudīs kādi 10 000 soļu tad tas būs līdzvērtīgs 6.25 motora apgriezieniem un to jau vares pamanīt (ja vīnes skrūves solis ir 2mm tad tas būs 12.5cm novirze.
Realitātē ja piemēram notiek ražošanas process tad ir jābūt kautkādai garantījai kad sarežotais produkts ir kvalitatīvs un pārbaudes sistēma kuru es gribu uztaisīt man to garantēs (būs stabila augsta precizitāte), bet ja šīs pārbaudes mehānisms nav, tad par garantīju nevar būt ne runas un ja gribēiets savus soļu motorus griezt uz maksimāli iespējamajiem ātrumiem tad arī parādīsies soļu pazušana zem slodzes,vibrācījām utt. un lai dabūtu precizitāti vaidzes aizmirst par super ātrdarbīgu iekaŗtu (jo precizitāte būs slikta) , bet ja es uztaisīšu šo sistēmu tad varēšu izspiest maximumu no saviem motriem neupurējot augsto precizitāti (jo ātrāk iekārta strādā jo lielāka viņas produktivitāte).

----------


## Delfins

> un sākumā mēģinās, lai FPGA mikrene saņem signālu no enkodera salīdzina viņa griešanās atrumu un pozīciju ar motora soļa signāla ātrumu un noieto soļu skaitu un ja būs vajadzība tad FPGA mikrene piekoriģēs soļa motora ātrumu un pieliks izlaistos soļus kuri nebūs pagājišu tādējādi tiks izveidots slēgts cikls kur motora darbība tiks kontrolēta un pielabota, lai viņš izpildītu savu uzdevumu.


 Piedod, vai tad frēzmašīnai var būt izlaists solis.. tas taču steppers? - bet ja tomēr, tad:

1.) sūdīga frēzmašīnas konstrukcija [ir ieklemmējies - fiziski steppers nepavelk] - jādod tāds uzdevums, ar kuru pieliktais/aprēķinātais steppers tiks galā.
2.) sūdīga programma (operāciju secība) [līkas rokas]

Un tava FPGA nezinās, kas tika izdarīts vai neizdarīts "pēc pazuduša pus/soļa identifikācijas", ja nav veikta vizuāla izpēte (3D-lāzer skenēšana vai ar cilvēka acīm)

Imho, tu kaut ko esi saputrojies un mēģini kaut ko uzmeistarot, kam praksē vispār nav jēgas

PS: šādos gadījumos uzliek pazīmi "brāķis" un izmet miskastē...

----------


## zzz

> šeit bilde tam ko vaidzēs FPGA mikrenei vadīt tur ir redzams soļu motors un virs viņa uzsproausts encoderis (izjaukta veidā)


 Pardon, bildiite pamiglaina - plaanotajam enkoderim izskjirtspeeja kaada? Vari vienkaarshi raskolotsa uz enkodera tipu.

------------
un pa labi soļu mot. draiveris 4assu ar 1/8 mikrosoli 
------------

Halturishss, Epi, gatavus draiverus peerkot.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Epis, man tev jautājums... lasot iekš EOZ postus, atradu tādu infu:



> būs laikam jāuztaisa divi varianti viens 4līmēnu PCB un otrs 2līmenu un tad jāizvēlās kurš labāks


 un ja tev patiks 4-slāņu PCB.. (nu bet protams, viss kā jaunās tehn.  :: ) Kā tu to to uztaisīsi, ja tu pat atmegu esi uz vadiem karinājis?!

----------


## Epis

man ir šitas super lētais (viss lētākais pasaulē encoders tikai 19$) e4p ar izšķirtspēju 300 cycles per revolution (CPR) un tas ir =
1200 pulses per revolution (PPR) tākā soļiniekam ar 1/8 mikrosoli būs 1600 PPR izšķirtspēja tad encoders derēstīri labi atšķirība ir neliela!
un viņam ātrums ir liels 3000RPM pie max izšķirtpsējas (smazinot izšķirtspēju 4X ātrums aug 4X = 12 000RPM un mans soļu motors labi ja sasniegs kādreiz 2000RPM.
šeit links uz ražotāja mājaslapu 
http://www.usdigital.com/products/e4p/

ar savu minī virpu un frēzi esu eksperimentējis un zinu kad ir limits kad sāk motoram soļi zust (pie lielām slodzēm) un mans uzdevums ir izspiest no motoriem vissu ko vien var darbināt viņus uz max. ātrumiem pie tiem kuriem motoram sāk zust soļi un elektronikas uzdevums būs fiksēt un izlabot kļūdu. es jums ieteiktu nedaduz palasit par šīm motoru kontroles  un vadības sistēmām un kam tās ir domātas. 
Pagaidām visi jūsu komentāri nav reāli pamatoti (vienīgais pamatojums ir tas kad es itkā nēsu neko uz megas uztaisījis un ķeros klāt lielām lietām!) tas nav pārliecinoš pamatojums man vaig skaitļus un ciparus pierādat ar tiem kad atmega ir labāka par FPGA un labāk var veikt šito uzdevumu par zemāku cenu un tad es jums sākšu ticēt ! 
Es varu savu pārlicību par FPGA pamatot ar skaitļiem un faktiem bet jūs pretējo pamatot nevarat he he!! 

Jūs varat pārbaudīt manis rakstīto internetā un ja jūs atradīsiet kļūdu un norādīsiet uz avotu kur teikts pretējais tad es protams atzīšu to kad esu kļūdijies bet tā man nav pamata domāt pretēji jo viss liecina to kad es virzos pareizājā virzienā!

Varat iet tagat un sekot FPGA plates tapšanā tur pievienojās  mans draugs Vikings (ar kuru FPGA mikrenes pirkām) un viņš reāli pamatoja kur ir kļūdas un es tās tagat ņemšu un novēršīšu pārzīmejot plati! 
To var saukt par reālu pamatojumu !

----------


## Vinchi

Aplauzīsies kad sāksi kompilēt source priekš FPGA un tad sapratīsi ka viss nav tik vienkārši. + Internetā nav tik daudz praktisku piemēru un forumu par FPGA kas arī ir ļoti no svara. Tavā gadījumā pilnīgi varētu pietikt ar ATmega32 (3.20 Ls), tu vispār stādies priekšā cik daudz var uzprogramēt uz 32Kb programmas atmiņas? Nav tev nepieciešama tāda ātrdarbība, jo paši dzelži taču tev negriezīsies ar tādu ātrumu. Tu taču netaisi G-force video karti  :: 

Piemers tam kad tev nevajag tik krutu čipu ir Jetija projekts kurš vadās no LTP portam kuram nemaz nav tik liels ātrums.

----------


## Epis

Manējais 4asu motra draiveris vadās tieši tāpat kā jetija geckodrive no Ltp1 porta un es esu ar osciloskopu mērijis soļa (step) signālu kas tur nāk ārā un secinājums tāds kad kompis dod ārā kropļus pat ļoti daudz kropļu signālus piemēram 50% PWm vai FM vietā izlaiž 40% 1 vai 60% 1  vai vispār ir bījis tā kad izlaiž kādus 20% 1 un pārējie 80% 0 vārdsakot haus nevis normāli signāli un jetijs izmanto citu programmu, kas iet DOSā (es pārbaudīju Kcam CNC kas iet windows vidē)  varbūt dos programma strādā labāk! 
atkārtoju vēlreiz mana fpga slegsies pie Ltp porta saņems signālu laidīs viņu tālāk uz motora draiveri un gaidīs apstiprinājumu no encodera kas parādīs vai motors ir pagriezies vai nav (apmēram tā) un tad pielabos motora ātrumu un paralēli turpinās saņemt signālus no kompja (tas ir iesākumam vēlāk es visu programmu no kompja ielādēšu caur FPGA Flaš atmiņā saarhivētu un tad FPGa atliks atarhivēt kodu un vadīties pēc viņa šito darīs nios II procesors 
un tagat Vinchi piemintā atmega32 viņai ir 1 16bit taimers ar Capture mode un 4 PWM kanāli divi 16bitu OC1A;B un 2 8bit OC0;OC2 
1. problēma tāda kad reāli man būs 3 PWn kanāli piejami jo OC1A un OC1B darbojās uz 1 pulksteņa frekvences un reāli var izveidot vienu patstāvīgu PWM ģenerēšanu noteiktā frekvencē itkā var otru arī izmantot lai viņš ģenerētu PWM citā frekvencē, bet tad ir jātaisa speciāls kods kas ielādēs reģistros jaunās salīdzināšanas vērtības un te būs baigas chakars jo PWM frekvence visu laiku pirmajam OC1A kanālam mainīsies un tad būs arī jākalkulē OC1B compare vērtības pēc pirmas un tur varēs būt gan atņemšana gan saskaitīšana, kas nopietni iebremzēs koda darbību. un reaģēšans ātrumu.
2. problēma nepietiekams ICP kanālu skaits realitātē tādu ir tikai 1 atmegai32 man vaig tādus 12 kanālus kas var automātiski signāla frekvenci aprēķināt var itkā izmantot 8 external interupt pinus, bet ar to vienalga ir par maz tātad atlikšajiem 3 signāliem būs jāizmanto parastā IO līniju pārbaudīšana konkrētos perjodos minimālā frekvence piemēram 20Khz un jāizfiltrē katrs no viņiem ar kodu kas pārbaudīs katru no 3 piniem un šeit jau zūd detektējamā signāla precizitāte nenormāli! 
Tas pats ir ar external interupt piniem viņi automātiski taimera vērtības nepaņem tas jādara ar koda palīdzību (jānolasa taimera rādijumi kad signāls parādījies) un ja piemēram puse no signāliem ienāk līdzigos laika intervālos tad viņi sstāsies rindā uz stackpointera un kamēr programma vissu pārgremos tikmēr būs izveidojies lils nokavējums un šie rezultāti būs ar tādu pašu precizitāti kā tiem 3 IO vadiem kuri tiek perjodiski pārbaudīti vārdsakot izšķirtspēja drausmīgi zema ūn realitātē zūd vizpār jeģa to External interupt imzantot tad labāk visus 12 signālus caur parasto portu pārbaudīt 20Khz frekvencē vārdsakot uz šito visu neskaitot aprēķinu veikšanu ir apmēram 800 pulkstens cikli (pie 16Mhz) un lielākā koda instrukcijas neizpildīsies vienā pulkstens ciklā jo būs daudz jump un ret instrukciju kas paņem 3 ciklus kopā pa visu laiku vareš veikt kādas 350 instrukcijas tas ir neiespējami priekš atmegas128 biju uzrakstījis kodu virs 200 instrukcijām tikai priekš 2 motoriem izmntojot ICP kanālus un 2 16bit PWM taimerus kas varēja kvalitātīvi 2 PWM ģenerēt katru savā neatkarīgā frekvencē. 
Vienīgā iespēja ir izmantot ārējo loģiku kā encodera signālu dekoderus 4rus un vēl pāris soļa signāla signāla frekvences noteikšanai un šitās loģikas LV nopirkt nevar tākā vaidz'tu pasūtīt un cena nav nekāda zemā! kopā izmaķsātu tik pat cik viena FPGA mikrene ap 15ls + liels PCB laukums. 
un šādu elektroniku var nopirkt pa tiem 300Ls kur izmanto parastu mikrokontrolieri un papildus loģiku no arpuses kopā 6 mikrenes viena no tām laikam ir microchip un pārējās loģikas un vienā forumā viens šito bordu nodirsa teikdams kad viņš nesūda neiet nevar apļa kustības izfrēzēt tākā nekas labs tur nesanāk.
un piemēram ja man ienāks jauna ideja prātā tad vaidzēs visu PCB ar visām loģikas mirkenēm pa jaunu taisīt un atkal naudu tērēt tā es tērēšu un tērēšu. 
labāk uztaisu vienu FPGA plati un spraužu viņai klāt viskautko un eksperimentēju tik ilgi kamēr sanāks !
tākā uz plikas atmegas neko uztaisīt nevar! var tikai tad ja viena atmega32 būtu domāta preikš viena motora tad protams sanāktu normāla sistēma bet cena jau izaug arī normāli 3.2x4=12.8Ls !

----------


## Delfins

Tev neapnīk rakstīt garus postus?.. labāk toč būtu gājis kaut ko papraktizējies nevis forumā sēdējis...

PS: Nesaprotu, kā var dabūt kļūdas no LPT porta? Ja tas nav bojāts, tad praktiski vienmēr outputā ir 1:1. Izņēmums ir ja izmanto garus vadus, vai sūdīgs kontakts vai kādi citi traucējumi...

Esmu no LPT darbinājis grafisko 128x64 LCD (animācija) - un nekā, - viss attēlojās 1:1 (100% pareizi)!

----------


## zzz

> man ir šitas super lētais (viss lētākais pasaulē encoders tikai 19$) e4p ar izšķirtspēju 300 cycles per revolution (CPR) un tas ir =
> 1200 pulses per revolution (PPR) tākā soļiniekam ar 1/8 mikrosoli būs 1600 PPR izšķirtspēja tad encoders derēstīri labi atšķirība ir neliela!
> un viņam ātrums ir liels 3000RPM pie max izšķirtpsējas (smazinot izšķirtspēju 4X ātrums aug 4X = 12 000RPM un mans soļu motors labi ja sasniegs kādreiz 2000RPM.


 2000 rpm /60 = apaljojam uz augshu teiksim 40 rps x 1200 ppr = noapaljojot atkal ~50 k impulsu no 1 enkodera sekundee. Un taatad vadiibas sistemochku var galiigi neiespringstot uztaisiit uz chetriem maziem atmeliem (pa vienam uz motoru/enkoderu) plus piektais paareejo vadiibai. Pie kam tas viss elementaari liekas uz vienpuseejas (!) PCB ko var uzcept pat maajas apstaakljos, un var tikt saprogrammeets kaut vai ar vistas kaaju. Kopiigaa cena noteikti mazaaka par FPGA plus chetrslaanju plates pasuutiishanu utml.

Iedabuut to iekshaa vienaa atmelii - izskataas iespeejami, kaut arii prasiitu visai akuraatu programmeeshanu un iespeejams mazliet atmela overclockoshanu. 

----------------
man vaig skaitļus un ciparus pierādat ar tiem kad atmega ir labāka par FPGA un labāk var veikt šito uzdevumu 
-----------
Labaak ir nedefineets jeedziens. Katraa zinjaa 5 gab atmega8 tos chetrus motorus ieksh closed loop ar visaam kljuudu korekcijaam var groziit uz nebeedu un veel paliks paari briivi resursi lai LR himnu tam visam fonaa speeleetu. O, ir viens moments tochna labaaks - viena no motoru stuureejoshiem atmela izcepshanaas sisteemu nepiebeidz, kameer izcepjot FPGA - ejam suutit un gaidiit no Digikeja naakamo par 15 cik nu tur latinjiem. 

------------
par zemāku cenu un tad es jums sākšu ticēt !
------------
Atmega8 16mhz  DIP korpuss Argusaa 1.65 LVL
5 x 1.65 = 8.25 LVL 

plus veel ietaupiijumi uz chetrslaanju plates netaisiishanu utt.

-----------------
Es varu savu pārlicību par FPGA pamatot ar skaitļiem un faktiem 
-----------------
Tavi skaitlji un fakti pamato paarsvaraa to ka FPGA ir neracionaals, paarspiileeti jaudiigs un nevajadziigi kompliceets risinaajums tevis proponeetaa darbagalda vadiibai.  


bet jūs pretējo pamatot nevarat he he!! 
---------------
Skatiit augstaak, viss pamatots, hehe triis reizes.  ::

----------


## zzz

> un piemēram ja man ienāks jauna ideja prātā tad vaidzēs visu PCB ar visām loģikas mirkenēm pa jaunu taisīt un atkal naudu tērēt tā es tērēšu un tērēšu. 
> labāk uztaisu vienu FPGA plati un spraužu viņai klāt viskautko un eksperimentēju tik ilgi kamēr sanāks !


 Shiten tev Epi ir paariitis interesantu pretrunu. No vienas puses tu teelo baigo naudas taupiitaaju, no otras aci nemirkskjinot izskjied to galiigi nedomaajot apmeeram kaa sieviete apgjeerbu veikalaa.  ::  TMS320.. blabla atgaadinaat? Varbuut dereeja noskaidrot, ka tu nejeegsi taas programmeet, PIRMS pashu mikrenju iepirkshanas? Shaads naudinjas taupiishanas veids tev nav praataa ienaacis?

Cita, nu bet krutaa FPGA plate tak stuurees robotu, kursh razhos 24/7. Pa kuru laiku ta tu uz vinjas eksperimenteesi?  ::  Tu Epi vienreiz kaut kaa opredeljis. Viens ir ja: es Epis veelos paspeeleeties ar FPGA taapeec ka tas ir kruta un pavisam kas cits: man ir ieplaanots pesec robots kuram vajadzees pesec vadiibas sheemu. Jo kaa tika mineets augstaak plaanoto pesec robotu var vadiit vienkaarshi un leeti ar dazhiem atmeliem.

----------


## Delfins

Tas ir tas pats, kas Longhornam vajadzēs DX10 videokarti + 4-kodolu 3Ghz proci... gy.y.

norēcos par "pesec robots" ar "pesec vasdību"  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Kļūdas LPT kaut ko tādu dzirdu pirmo reizi.  :: 

1. Pamēģini pačakarēt BIOS setingus uz LPT.
2. Vari pamēģināt uzlikt pullup rezistorus.

----------


## malacis

Vinchi, Delfins,
skaidrs, ka LPT dod ārā to, kas tajā ierakstīts. Epis runā par LPT saražotā PWM signāla kļūdām - tas ir dēļ tā, ka Windows NAV reāllaika sistēma. Tāpēc dosīgā aplikācija noteikti dos ārā uz LPT kvalitatīvāku PWM signālu.

Beztam jūs visi te vienotā frontē brūkat virsū nabaga Epim, tāpēc gribu viņu nedaudz aizstāvēt. Man, piemēram, patīk tādi nestandarta cilvēki (Epi, tas domāts labā nozīmē), kas kā īlens durās ārā no pelēkās masas. Galu galā tas ir hobija projekts, neviens mēs neesam Epja (vai Epa vai Episa kā nu tur pareizi ir ar konjugācijām) darba devēji, pats vien savu naudu un laiku tērē un ja arī nekas nesanāks, nevienam no mums nekāda skāde nebūs. Ekstraverts cilvēks, tāpēc visu uzreiz izliek uz āru. Un man viņa garie posti patīk, plus vēl tiek ienesta kaut kāda dzīvība forumos.

zzz, arī pievienojos sajūsmai par "pesec robots"

Epi, ja nonāksi līdz G-kopda interpretatora programmēšanai, varu iedot šito grāmatu palasīt:
http://www.amazon.com/Manufacturing-Aut ... 0521659736
Tur ir matemātiskā analīze ļoti ātrdarbīgiem CNC risinājumiem, tiesa, jābūt ļoti lielos draugos ar augstāko matemātiku.

----------


## Delfins

Pag es nesapratu, ar ko tad signāls atšķirās no vienas OS un citas? ... 
Un ja es ar linux darbināšu LPT-CNC? būs savādāk zīmējums?

tur tač nāks fiziski biti ārā pa vadiem... a tas ka 1-vietā būs 0, tad jau jārisna communication-problēmas (pastiprinātājs, etc...)

malacis, drīzāk tas ir kā `reliģiskais naids` pret cilvēku, kurš paņem nabagu atmegu, salodē ar vadiem, nomet miskastē un pāriet uz fpga.. Pie tām vēl nedaudz `apdir***`. Nu tā taču nedrīkst... katrā ziņā tika iztērēta enerģija, piesārņota vide, lai dabūtu to čipu...

----------


## Velko

Neiet runa par to, kas notiek fiziski ar LPT portu - kad nāk ārā pa vadiem. Problēma ir softa galā - ar kādu regularitāti programma spējīga nosūtīt to baitu uz LPT. 

Diemžēl Windows neko nespēj garantēt - var paiet mikrosekunde, var paiet vairākas sekundes (drusku pārspīlēju, protams). Atkarīgs no tā, cik CPU resursus tajā brīdī apēd citi procesi.

Bet PWM-over-LPT gadījumā ir svarīgi, lai katrs baits tiktu nosūtīts precīzā laika momentā.

----------


## Epis

Viss augstāk vērtētā īpašība iekš FPGA mikrenes ir tā kad loģiku var mainīt nevienai parastai mikrenei iekšējā lģika nemainās, līdz ar to mācoties programmēt es varešu attīstīt savus kodus un optimizēt loģiku pēc vajadzībām un tās īstās vajadzības parasti noskaidrojās darba izstrādes processā, kad tiek kods rakstīts tad tu reāli redzi kas tev ir vajadzīgs un kas nav un rodās visādas negaidītas problēmas ar kurām būs jātiek galā.

paldies malacim par atbalstu. 

Un izskatās kad pārējie ir baigi piekasīgie (meklē tekstā vietas kur piekasīties un kautkādā veidā iezāģet man. tā vien liekas kad pie vainas mūsu politiķi jo visu laiku pa TV rāda kā viens politiķis mēģina otram iezāģēt un nomelnot, tajā vietā lai darītu kautko lietderīgu  ::  un tas laikam ietekmē arī tautas uzvedību un vieglāk ietekmējami, pēc viena pētijuma, ir tieši tie cilvēki kuriem ir zems intelekta līmenis un maza dzīves pieredze!

----------


## Delfins

a vai tad nav tā?

SetBits
Write
...
SetBits
Write


attiecīgi controlieris saņem datus kā:
SET_POS x,y
COMMIT
...
SET_POS x,y
COMMIT

tas ir abstrakti.. to biš kaut kas tiek izpildīts, kamēr nav saņemta pilna instrukcija!? Laikam tas saucās asinhroni... kāpēc tad man LCD strādāja normāli?  Turklāt CNC/roboti ir soļu-mehānismi, tur nav tā:

goto x,y,z
(paiet sekunde)
stop
(paiet sekunde)
goto x,y,z
(paiet sekunde)
stop

----------


## Velko

Es sapratu, ka viņš mēģināja PWM signālu pa taisno no LPT porta izvilināt.

Pseidokods (100Hz 50% PWM uz Data 0 pinu):
out LPT, 0x01
sleep 5ms
out LPT, 0x00
sleep 5ms
out LPT, 0x01
...

----------


## Epis

Ir tā kompis laiž pēc kārtas konkrētā frevencē šādas kombinācijas 11001100 (2soļi 50%1un 50%0 signāli tīrs FM vai 50%PWM) kompis uztaisa 111001100  (tas ir kompja gļuks 50% vietā uztaisīja 66%PWM!) iespējams kad Kcam CNC proga ir slikti uzrakstīta kas to lai zin ! varbūt kad TurboCNC zem Dos iet labāk! nešu pārbaudījis!

Tagat jauna problēma Vikings izdomāja kad grib uz FPGA plates RAM atmiņu un apstījos un secināju kad LV nevar nopirkt ram atmiņu, kas uz 3.3 V iet (argusā nebīj un tevālo arī nekā laba nebīj bij tajā distrelec katalogā bet dārgi ! ap 5ls pāris Mb maksāja un ātrums nekāds dižais nebīj 
ienāca ideja izmantot veco kompja 256Mb DDR SDRAM kurai ir 8 32mb čipikas iet uz 133mhz (reāli būtu 266Mbiti/s ātrums) nu, bet ar to DDR atmiņu būs čakars IP-core aizņems daudz loģikas ap 1000LE (tik pat cik viens Nios II procesors) un uzstādīšanas būs chakarīga plus aizņem nenormāli daudz IO līnijas (ap 60) bet ieguvums datu apmaiņa ar ātrumu 266Mbiti/s (šitā fpga mikrene var pavilkt tādu ātrumu) un labums tāds kad nav nekas jāperk man jau ir 8 mikrnes  ::  
man liekas kad pietiek ar FLAš atmiņu bet viņš grib ātrāku. 
kārtējo reizi jātrod kāds kompromis.

----------


## Epis

> attiecīgi controlieris saņem datus kā:
> SET_POS x,y
> COMMIT
> ...
> SET_POS x,y
> COMMIT


 šāda tipa signālus (G-kodus) pa taisno saņem dārgie CNC kontrolieri visas industriālās CNC mašīnas, kuri iet ar savām speciālajām programmām un šitas soļa signāla interfeis tika radīts, lai vienkāršotu sistēmu un varētu primitīvi vadīt soļu un servo motorus, bez dārgiem kontrolieriem, kas vaidzīgi, lai dekodētu soļa signālu un pēctam izpildītu. vienā linkā bij shēma uzīmēta kur vaidzēja kādas 4 loģiskās mikrenes, lai ar soļa signālu varētu griezt soļa motoru parastajā solī un ir iespējams vēl 1/2 pus solis priekš pārējiem mikrosoļiem vaig ADC convertieri! man ar draugu pirms 5mēnešiem bij ideja uztaisīt kompī programmu uz Visual C++ lai G kodu nosūta mikrenei atmegai caur Ltp1 portu un beidzās ar to kad es to Visual C++ nepaspēju iemācītes un programmu uzrakstīt gribēju logu intefeisu nevis Dos vidi. tad arī Vikings pateica par FPGA mikrenēm un pārslēdzos uz šitām mikrenēm bet jebkurā gadījumā to programmu vaidzēs taisīt lai varētu sarhivētu signālu (G-koda formātā nosūtīt fpga mikrenei un tad mikrenei vaidzēs tos Gkoda dekodētāj algoritmus pildīt lai ģenerētu soļa signālu!

----------


## zzz

> pašā sākumā kad uz PIC 16F628 taisīju pirmo kodu sapratu kad perifēriju pa maz un ātrums pa lēnu pagāja mēnesis, līdz izsecināju kad neko uztaisīt nevarēšu un pieņēmu grūtu lēmumu pāriet uz atmel jaudīgās (ar perifērijām bagātā) atmega128.


 Well Epi, spriezhot peec taa ko tu te esi rakstiijis par savu kjimereeshanos ar atmelu man ir palicis iespaids ka tu tur biji uzprogrammeejis kaut ko shaushaliigi liiku. Nu, iesaaceejam visaadi gadaas, bet taa nu nepavisam nebij atmela vaina vai perifeeriju par maz, bet gan prakses un pieredzes truukums un slikta programma rezultaataa. (plus veel atmels karaajaas uz sopljaam, kas pasaakuma straadaashanu nemaz neuzlaboja)


------------------------
Un viena no alternatīvām kuru atkal atradu bij tās TMS320 mikrenes bet kļūdijos ar to kad programmētāju pats uzlodēt navarēju! 
-----------------------
Pat ljoti pavirshi iemetot aci shiis mikrenes datasheetaa tur atrodams JTAG un bootloaders caur SPI kaa programmeeshanas metodes. Ne viens, ne otrs nihrena nav kompliceets salodeeshanai. Kur *beep*  probleema?


------------------------
un tagat arī ir tas process kad pārejot no atmeļa uz fpga es zaudēju ļoti daudz laiku, jau 5 mēnēši pagģajuši 
------------------------
Buutu piecus meeneshu ciitigi pie atmelja programmeeshanas piestraadaajis, viss jau sen grieztos uz urraa. Taa vietaa tagad ir zhuuksniitis miskastee izmestu PCB prieksh BGA korpusiem plaanu. 


-------------------------
es reāli padomāju un nāktonē būs citas vajadzības un tad es zināšu kad varu ātri uztaisīt elektoniku izmantojot fpga mikreni kautvai mazo CPLD nevis pētīt kārētjo pasaules mikreņu piedāvājumu un lasīt simtiem datasheetus
-----------------
Vot, kad es izaugshu liels, tad katru dienu eediishu tikai saldeejumu, taapeec ka tas ir visgarshiigaakais.  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Jautājums Epim, kāda bus tava CNC darbgalda precizitāte?
Un otrs jautājums cik max lielums būs soļa dalijumam stepperim?
No savas pieredzes ar soļa motoriem nodrošināt precizitāti ja lielāks dalījums par 1/4 daļu neizdevās.

----------


## Epis

> Jautājums Epim, kāda bus tava CNC darbgalda precizitāte?
> Un otrs jautājums cik max lielums būs soļa dalijumam stepperim?
> No savas pieredzes ar soļa motoriem nodrošināt precizitāti ja lielāks dalījums par 1/4 daļu neizdevās.


 precizitāti es gribu 0.01mm, bet reāli varētu būt ap 0.03-0.05 mm 
tas atkarīgs no vītņskrūves pārvada un paša darbagalda stingrības, takā grūti noteikt. preikš reālas precizitātes mērīšanas vaidzētu lineāros encoderus kas nolasa datus no magnētiskās lentes, bet viņi ir samērā dārgi un tur precizitāte viņiem aiziet nano metros  ::  prtams man pietiktu ar 10um (0.01mm) tad būtu reālās kordinātes bet to vēlāk ja būs vajadzība tad es zinu kur ko meklēt un ko izmnatot tākā sākumā padarbošos ar rotējošajiem encoderiem (daudz lētāki).
Maz manam tagadējam  draiverim ir 1/8 mikrosolis. 
Es jau to arī saku kad soļu motoram sāk zust soļi pie pārslodzes, kas ir dabiski jo jebkurš motors nobremzēs pie pārāk lielas slodzes, un pie šiem mikro soliem. 
un soļu motori hobija projektos ir iecienīti jo viņi ir kādas 4-5x lētāki par BLDC servo motoriem + lētāka elektronika.

----------


## Mosfet

Savā laika izgatavoju draiveri ar 1/32 solā dalījumu bet kļūda sastādija uz reālo soli vairāk par 200%. Vēl viena problēma parādās tas ir soļa motoru silšana un to ģeometrisko izmēru maiņa. Tāpēc nonācu pie secinājumu izmantot precīzus zobratus un soli elektriski dalīt līdz 1/2 -1/4.Līdz ar to ieguvu dalījumu 1/10 -1/20 un soļa kļuda bija ne lielāka par 0,03%. Viens pilns apgrieziens bija 3000 -6000 impulsi.
Vēl neaimirsti par vītņu stieņu vītnes precizitāti. Precīzie vītņu stieņi ir samērā padargi. Var arī kompensēt ar korekcijas lineālu.

----------


## Epis

> Savā laika izgatavoju draiveri ar 1/32 solā dalījumu


 Pastāsti par savu uztaisīto soļu motora draiveri?
Cik jaudīgs bij tavs draiveris (volti un Ampēras) un no kā tu viņu taisīji: kādu mikreni izmantoji? un visas citas komponentes un cik kopā tev viņš izmaksāja ??

----------


## Mosfet

Draiveris tika izveidots izmantojot TTL loģiku un atmiņas. Atmiņas tika ierakstīts strāvas vērtības kods. ātrdarbīgie komparatori. Strāvas stabilizācija chopper. Izejā mosfet drivers IRF2110 izejā Mosfeti. U bar 80 V, I uz spoles 4 A. Kopā 6 spoles. Motori krievijas ШД-5. 300 soļi uz apgriezienu. Izmaksāja kādus latus 25-30. Vēl tika veikti espermenti ar strāvas stabilizāciju izmantojot PWM, bet shēma iznāk nedaudz sarežģītāka. Tas viss īsumā. Kontrolierus es nevisai labi pārzinu, tāpēc shēma tapa izmantojot TTL loģiku. Draivera izveides laiks 5 darba dienas.

----------


## Epis

Sanāk kad tu motora draiveri bez ADC pārveidotāja uztaisīji? 
tam Jwetija Geckodrive arī sastāvēja no vienām loģikām, tādēl es arī teicu kad soļa motora soļa signāls ir tīrs motra tranzistoru slēgšanās signāls pēc tā tie tranzistori slēdzās (pilnā solī un puss solī), 
ar ko tu ADC konvertieri aizvietoji?? tu to ADC convetieri no rezistoriem taisīji (es zinu kā DAC var no rezistoriem uztaisīt un laikam tad ADC taisa tā pat tikai otrādies! 
un vēl kādas programmas tu izmantoji taisot loģiku? 
es tagat domāju HyperLynx Demonstration pamācītes un pamodelēt signālus lai barošanu pareizi izvietotu un PCB dizainu uztaisītu normālu priekš FPGA mikrenes.

----------


## Epis

Es pamazām virzos uz priekšu un tagat (pa sestdienu un svētdienu) tiku skaidrībā ar EMI/RF pateicoties HyperLynx demo programmai kur bij pāris piemēri un labs apraksts par PCB taisīšanas lietām un problēmām ar trokšņiem (emi)  un tagat ir visa lieta skaidra un laikam būs jātaisa 4 līmēnu PCB varat EOz.lv apstīties bildes. 
Nu tā lēnām viss virzās uz priekšu un beigās man būs normāls kvalītatīvs FPGA bords  :: 
un par Atmegu tad sakot kad viņa ir slikta domāju tieši savam pielietojumam tas apmēram būtu tas pats kā taisīt mājas kompjūteru uz Atmegas mikrenes ar windows OS varu derēt kad nekas labs tur nesanāktu!  
Tākā es nēsu teicis kas 8 bit mikrenes galīgi nekam neder! katrai mikrenei ir sava pielitojuma sfēra un CNC sfēru viņas nevar pacelt!

----------


## zzz

> Tākā es nēsu teicis kas 8 bit mikrenes galīgi nekam neder! katrai mikrenei ir sava pielitojuma sfēra un CNC sfēru viņas nevar pacelt!


 Viss atkariigs no programmeetaaja rocinju liikuma, daargais Epi.  ::  Bet nesatraucies nenieka - sho dziives patiesiibu tev iemaaciis arii FPGA, ja liidz reaalai to kodeeshanai kaa nebuut aizkljuusi.

----------


## Epis

ne pa tēmu

----------


## Mosfet

Kāpēc tur vajadzīgs ACD?
Atbalsta spiegumu komparatoram veidots izmantojot rezistoru dalītāju, tranzistoru atslēgas un atmiņu, kurā glabājas kods kāds nepieciešams lai iegūtu  mainīgu atbalsta spriegumu. DAC netika izmantots drošības apstāķlu dēļ. Plate divpusīgā Sprint Layout.

Man ir jautājums Epim. Cik apgriezienu min  max paredzēts griesties taviem soļu motoriem, un kādi parametri ir tiem?

----------


## Delfins

Epis, ko tu lēkā no viena temata uz citu... te nav nekāds sakars ar kompiem, kaut gan tā ir parastākā elektronika.

----------


## Epis

> Kāpēc tur vajadzīgs ACD?


 nu cik es zinu tad pie mikrosoļiem vaig zināt cik daudz ir uzlādējušies motora pinumi man liekas kad vaidzēja mērīt ampēras, un tad izmērot ampēru lielumu var attiecīgi noteikta vai motra elektromagnēts ir uzlādējies vai nav līdz savai vērtībai, un kad sasniedz vajadzīgo vērtību tad ar PWM šito vērtibu mēģina noturēt konkrēto soļa laika posmu. šīs pinumu vērtibas % var aprēķināt (vai var paņemt gatavu tabulu un paskatītes vērtību grafikus). 
izskatās kad tu esi šito uzdevumu esi bez ADC, 
Cik liela tev bija tranzistoru slēģšanās frekvence priekš soļu motra, lai samazināttu ampēru plūsmu pie lieliem voltiem caur motora pinumiem. 

Man motorus paredēts griezt ne vairāk kā 2000RPM (vairāk man nevaig) bet reāli vare'tu būt kādi 400RPM (pie 34V) un viņi ir 5,6V 1.4A  1.2Nm 200soļi apgriezienā.  un šitie izskatās kad nav doāti lielam ātrumam jo liela pinumu pretestība! (lēns pinumu uzlādēšanās laiks salīdzinot ar parastajiem līdz ar to viadzēs daudz lielākus voltus laist iekšā)

----------


## Mosfet

Pareiz jau esi sapratis, bet nav vajadzīgs ADC, šo funkciju veic komparators, kas mēra sprieguma kritumu uz rezistoru salīdzina to ar atbalsta spriegumu, dod tālāk komandas.
Domaju ka ar saviem motoriem max ātrums būs lidz 600 apgr/min, jo viņiem ir liela tinuma iduktivitāte. Sprieguma paugstināsana virs 10x neko nedod, šādiem motoriem, jo ir ilgstoša cirkolējošas strāvas samazināšanas laiks.nekas nav momentāns. kaut ko var uzlabot ar divlīmeņa barošanu, bet sarežģī shēmu.
Chopper (strāvas regulēšanas principa) aptuveni 17 kHZ. Es rakstiju ka bija arī PWM un arī tad bija optimāla 17 kHz. Vispār augstāku frekvenci lietot var tikai labiem motoriem jo arī  tie  silst (kā nekā dzelzs vien ir). Uzskatu ka līdz 24 khZ ir maksimālā Labi soļa motori arī labi maksā

Jautājums kādu tu plāno izejas kaskādi kā unipolāro vai bipolāro?

Starp citu labs devējs ir pats soļā motors un no veciem HDD var dabūt ar 400 impulsu uz apgriezienu un nemaksa gadrīz neko.

----------


## Epis

Man ir Bipolārie motori ar 2 pinumiem un karam pinumam vaig 4 tranzistorus un tad šie tranzistori var vadīt strāvas plūsmu motora pinumā abos virzienos tātad cik ātri pinums uzlādēsies tik āti viņu varēs arī izlādēt un pretēji uzlādēt! tākā man liekas kad izlādēšanās laikam šeit nav nozīmes! galvenais ir ūzlādēšanās ātrums, kas atkarīgs no voltu lieluma un voltu reizinātājs nomrāli ir līdz 25X tātad man vaidzētu ap 140V oltu 1.4A barošanu, lai motoru ātrums sasniegut līdz neticamiem 2000-2500 RPM un varbūt pat ātrāk!  ::  skatoties citu firmu motoru draiveru grafikos tad tur viņi motorus vada līdz pat 3000RPM, bet griezes moments ir ļoti zems.
Pa to chopping frekvenci nēsu reiķinājis cik ātri motora pinums uzlādēsies pie 10-25X voltu lieluma līdz 1.4A, bet lai motors neskanētu tad šai frekvencei jābūt virs 25Khz (tad cilvēks toč nedzirdēs) un par to motora uzkaršanu laikam tas tāpec kad motora pinumi ir visu laiku uzlādēti (miera stāvoklī pa maximumu, nav funkcijas, kas detektētu slodzi un uzlādētu līdz tam līmenim, lai motors turētu attiecīgo slodzi (līdz ar to smazinot elektrības patērīņu), šāda sistēma ir servo motoriem (kurus var kontrollēt tikai atkarībā no pieliktās slodzes ar encodera atbalstu pozīcijas notiekšanai)), un līdz ar to viņi arī ir ļoti efektīvi virs 85%, bet soļinieks ap 60% un tad soļinikeam pārējie 40% enerģijas arī aiziet siltumā kamēr servo motoriem siltumā aiziet 10-15% un tas ir ievērojami mazāk, un lai šitādu elektroniku uztaisītu vaig noteikti chopping frekvenci celt lielāku. 
Un tādēļ šie servo motoru draiveri un kontrolieri ir dārgāki jo tur viņa ir sarežģitāka un jaudīgāka  ::

----------


## malacis

Epi, beidz bāzt mums batonus ausīs par to bezmaksas enerģiju. Apskatījos to austrālijas lapu (nodaļa "how it works"). Riktīgi krāpnieki, kuri laikam cer noķert kādu lētticīgu sponsoru.

Fakti:
1) viņi kā piemēru min pastāvīgo magnētu, kurš tur smagumu, nepatērējot enerģiju un elektromagnētu, kurš visu laiku rij elekrību, lai noturētu smagumu. Diemžēl viņi neattapa, ka elektromagnēts nepatērē NECIK (nulle, zero) enerģijas, lai noturētu smagumu, bet visa enerģija aiziet siltumā. 

2) smieklīgs ir tas integrālis teksta beigās, kurš, lai gan pareizs, tomēr absolūti nemaz nepamato bezmaksas enerģijas tapšanu

3) un tie skaistie, dzirksteļojošie video - zini es arī jaunībā uztaisīju tādu mūžīgo dzinēju: koka dēlītis ar lēzenu iedobīti uz kura iegriež no skata parastu vilciņu un tas tur griezās trīs dienas no vietas. Uzmini kā tas iespējams?

----------


## Mosfet

Tev cienijamo Epi, ar tam zināšanām ir tā švakāk.Nebūšu skolotājs bet vai tu esi dzirdējis par tādam lietām induktivitāte un pretindukcijas EDS. Ir tāda vienkārša formula U=IR+L/dt. Un lūdzu paskaties H-tilta reciklējošo strāvu plūsmu un to samazināšanas ātrumu ceru ka tilta darbību esi izpētijis. Visur ir L, C un R un tā ir realitāte. No kurienes ir ņemts pieņēmums ka spriegumu var palielināt 25X? No skaistām reklāmām. Starp citu ne visi motori iztur lielāku spriegumu par 60V un daudzi no tiem ir lidojuši miskastē izsistās izolācijas dēļ, ari man jaunības gados. Un tavas domas ka no lēta motora varēsi izspiest kaut vai 1000 RMP ir tikai tavas fantāzijas. Viens no labas idejas realizācijas bremzēm  ir tāpati L. Un arī motora konstrukcija.
Par to frekvenci ir tāda jauka lieta ka elektromagnētiskie zudumi. Jo lielaka F jo lielaki zudumi un zudumi silda jauki ka var varīt ūdeni.Un atkal motors lido miskastē.Un ne visi motori var turēt pat 15 KHZ. Es savā vairāk kā 15 gadu pieredzē ar soļa motoriem esmu šoto uzzinājis un šoto nodedzinājis. Ja būtu iespēja es tev iedotu diezgan daudz materiālu par soļa motoriem un to vadību, ko tie spēj un  ko nespēj. Un liec mierā to ADC nav vajadzīgs. Kur tu to esi rāvis? Var bet vai vajag un ja lieto tad dārgu un ātrdarbīgu.
Par FPGA lietošanu ir tas pats kas šaut ar raķeti uz odu. To var izdarīt pāris mikrokontrolieri. Es to domaju par motoru vadību. Vai ir jēgas ar 
ar jaudīgu datoru ieslēgt galda lampu ir tāču slēdzis. Inžiniera izgudrojums ir ģeniāls ar to ka tas vienkārš. Sarežģiti māk visi.
Ceru ka neaizvainoju un esmu gatavs palīdzēt par reālām lietām.

P.S Ļoti daudzi forumi kas saistīti ar motoru vadību ir pilni ar kliedzieniem HELP, par nodegušiem motoriem un vadības elementiem. Manuprāt negrib macīties.

----------


## Epis

Šodien palasīju par AC stāvu un laikam tas 25X ir pa daudz tur vienā linkā bij rakst'tis kad ieteicams motorā laist sākot no 4X lielāks strāvas un beidzot ar 25X ja iet tālāk tad motors sadeg bet noteikti kad 25X jau ir tuvu pie robežas un tā nekādu labumu iegūt nevarētu, bet lai mazāk motors karstu tad reālai sistēmai vaidzētu arī padodamos Voltus mainīt atkarībā no motoram nepieciešamās slodzes (ja slodze maza tad 5.9V (kā maniem motoriem rakstīts) un kad vaig vairāk tad, lai padod līdz 10X max tas būtu apmēram 59Volti) un tad arī motri nekarsīs. 
un par to Hbridge tad es domāju tādu slēgumu vienam motora pinumam:
1 [_]2
3 [  ]4
kad ieslēdz 1 un 4 tad strāva iet no kreisās uz labo (+) un kad pretēji 2 un 3 tad no labās uz kreiso ( -) un parasti lai motors grieztos vienā virzienā slēdz 1.4 lai otrā tad 2.3  bet var arī izmantot abus divus, lai paātrinātu induktora uzlādēšanās un izlādēšanās laiku sanāk AC soļu motors nevis DC.
man tā liekās kad es esu pareizi sapratis AC strāvas ietekmi uz induktoru (palielinās pretestība)

----------


## AntonsK

Es teu to vadiibas verkji pa paaris simtiem uztaisiitu paaris nedeelju laikaa, vai par kaadu pusshtuku 2 vakaros.

Tas viss ir beernu speeles, ko tu dari. Ja esi ekonoms - skaiti kapeikas, ja metaalnieks, CADo detaljas un izgatavo taas. Ja elektronikjis - buuvee hardwari.

Bet nemeegjini, ar savaam vaargajaam nojausmaam par sho teemu, dariit visu reizee!

tas  ir ne tikai muljkjiigi, bet ari tava laiak un anudas veists.

FPGA teu nemaz nevajag, un DSP netik. tas ir leetaa MCU + CPLD darbs, amn ir jau gatavi taadi verkji, viens pashlaik uz galda staav, kustina SHARP objektiivam leecas...
Buutu atnaacis un paskatiijies, kaa runaajaam, taa vietaa, lai spamotu forumaa vislaik. 

Tu reaali kautko esi uzbuuveejis uz logjikas?  FPGA nau playgrounds iesaaceejiem. Tur pat pieredzeejushiem viiriem ir gadiijies auzaas braukt deelj siikumiem un knifiem. 

Mans teu ieteikums -nemeegjini buut viss reizee -neizdosies!

----------


## AntonsK

Nu mikrokontroleri nau pareizais celjsh. CPLD driizaak. steperu vadiishana ir logjikas darbs. 

Taalaak var buut MCU, kas CPLD ielaadee +n vai -n soljus un clock divideru, vai acceleraaciajs regjistru.

mazs FPGA ir leitojams gan, kaa CPLD aizstaajeejs, aj vaig alaj 12 un vairaak kanaalus  :: 

tad 1 mazs MCU, kas managee datus, un FPGA, kas piljii aaraa ntos kanaalus uz H / T bridgeem, atkariibaa no stepera. pie kam ar fpga var arii vienkaarshi implementeet aizsardziibas, bet nu nejau ar acp protams..  ar parastiem komparatoriem.

bet paareejam 100% piekriitu. pac reaali ar mazaakiem steperiem (3-12V) esmu darbojies, vairaak ciparos, nu jaa, savus fet-bridzhus buuveeju, bet nu ne tik jaudiigus pagaidaam.

Mosfet: mosh kaadreiz varam sakombineet iestraadnes, ja teu sagribaas advanceetaaku ciparu dalju  ::

----------


## Epis

Nu grozies kā gribi bet lai soļu motoru vadītu vaig loģiku izmantot un te protams var derēt CPLD +MCU, bet cik zinu cenas tad Max II EPM240 maksā 6$ digikey.com un tur ir 240 LE un jaudīgāka EPM570 jau maksā 13.3$ un viņai ir tikai 570LE un ja salīdzina Cyclone II EP2C8 8256LE lētāko par 20.3$ ar šitiem max tad sālīdzinot cenas cik maksā 1000 Loģikso Elementu rezultāti ir vienkārši satriecoši:
Max II 1000Le maksā 23.33$
Cyclone II 1000le maksā 2.45$ 
un tad man ir uzreiz skaidrs kad Max II nav jēga ņemt uzreiz jāņem cyclone II, kas ir 10X lētāks un loģikas ir daudz vairāk un tākā pārsvarā visa vadība sastāvēs no loģikas un kā paši sakāt vaidzēs arī vienu MCU tad to MCU arī ieliks iekš FPGA un sanāks viss vienā un to es arī gribu lai viss būtu vienā! 
Izskatās kad man visu laiku sanāk skaidrot vienu un to 'pašu kādēļ FPGA ir labāka par citām mikrenēm priekš eksperimentiem.

----------


## AntonsK

lai ar bouble H brige vadiitu  bipolaaro stepperi, man pietika ar 72 makrocelju cpld pa 1$, atlajushos piemineet, ak jamaa man ieliida en tikai faazu gjenerators, bet arii vadaams clock dividers un acceleraators, tb, jo ilgaak turi pogu, jo aatraak steperis griezhas..

72 makrocellees pat mazu MCU var ielikt  ::

----------


## Epis

Nu ja pa 1$ var nopirkt CPLD tad ir baigi labi. Kurā vietā AntonK tu pirki savas mikrenes? 
Es nevaru tik lēti neko dabūt varbūt tev ir kāds Max II pāri palicis ? man vaig kā minimums EPM240 vai EPM570 priekš Cyclone iekonfigurēšanas. 

Vikings atrada vietu kur varētu dabūt EPCS4 pa 7ls (bet īsti vēl nezin vai dabūs) un kā alternatīva varētu būt Max II.

----------


## Epis

ne pa tēmu tādēļ tika izdzēsts!

----------


## Vinchi

Epis tev jau neviens neliedz pāriet uz citu forumu ja tev šeit nepatīk. Bet par spamošanu var dabūt banu!!

----------


## AntonsK

es tak teu piedaavaaju 2 variantus jau ntaas reizes!

1. paskaidroshu, paraadiishu, paliidzeeshu plati uztaisiit un apstaastiishu pamatus, lai nerunaa glupiibas -1na plate + 1ns cyclone no tevis par to.
2. par dazhiem 100tiem dabuus igatavu risinaajumu.

beidz murgot un muljkjiibas gvelzt. tu domaa, ka izskaties varen gudrs, kraameejot forumaa kaudzi ar nejeedziigiem terminiem, etc crapu?!

taa nav.

PS: un nedostavai mani ar private massagiem. man neinteresee taus viedolkis par dazhaadu firmu reklaamas materiaaliem un citu shitu, kaa arii iemesli, kaapeec tu kautko dari. vai nu tu pienjem manus peidaavaajumus, vai nee. man ir pie kaajas, kaapeec, mani  shajaa gadiijumaa interesee tikai profits.

----------


## zzz

Muahahahaaa. ^____^


Nevar noliegt ka epis ir ienesis dziiviigumu forumaa, es pat teiktu - krietnu dozu humora. 


Nu, veel kaadam varbuut ir radusies veeleeshanaas sadarboties ar epi vinja prozhektos (muuzhiigo dzineeju ieskaitot)?

----------


## Epis

ne pa tēmu tika izdzēst!

----------


## Epis

ne pa tēmu izdēsts!

----------


## zzz

Domaajosha cilveeka paziime buutu arii speeja kontroleet savas meeles (pirkstinju pa klavieri) tirinaashanos.  Tavaa izpildiijumaa, epi, gan ir absoluuti redzams ka tev shajos procesos sapraats nepiedalaas. Bet nu whatever, tu esi celjaa uz bana dabuushanu shai forumaa un uz sastapshanos ar boljshuju rozovuju pticu oblomingo savaas fantaazijas par FPGAun pesec robotiem, nu varbuut tas tev kaut ko iemaaciis.

----------


## AntonsK

nu ja teu 1000 mana liimenja speciaalisti visaa pasaulee saka visu priekshaa, kaapeec tas viss nau gatavs?

forumos jau gan jamie diezvai dziivojas tik daudz iisteniibaa, un neviens augsti kvalificeets cilveeks neveelas na haljavu meetaaties ar zinaashanaam, ko pats ir ieguvis pamatiigi pasviistot ilgu laiku.

tur jau ir tas miinuss, ka tu nevis uzklausi un apguusti, bet "atspeeko" visu, ko teu saka. tu ar idiotiskaam klishejaam un nepamatotiem reklaamas rakstu citaatiem meegjini pieraadiit savu taisniibuu, taa vietaa lai lasiitu, ko teu zinoshaaki cilveeki saka. es shajaa forumaa vairaakus pa muljkjem esmu saucis -redzot tevi, man vinjiem jaatvainojas. tu esi shaa vaarda materializaacija!

fpga ir 100x vienkaarshaak par cpu?  nu protams. ja teu ir 10 gadu pieredze ar logjiku, tad fpga nau diezko kompliceets..  tikai jaaceras, ka viss izpildas paraleli, more or less, ka nau sequentiaalas programmeeshanas kaa procii, bet jaamaak paredzeet, kas izpildiisies aatraak un kas veelaak, lai nerastos negatiivi faazu delayi kaadaa no kjeedeem, etc

tad veel jaamaak aprakstiit kautcik sakariigi tas ko tu veeleis..  FPGA var rlietot tikai tas, kuesh to vareetu uz 74HC logjikas uzbuuveet un debugot.

un pac smiekliigaakais ir tas moments, ka ppli saak pamaniit, ka saucot citos nosaukumos regjistrus, kompilaacija pamainaas un nestraadaa vairs, etc...  kad iebrauc nanosekunzhu gljukos deelj nepareiza bloka apraksta...  

vot davai, tin nafig, beidz spamot un uztaisi kautko un redzeesim, kas teu sanaaks.

eerglis, blin.

----------


## Epis

Visus savus rakstus kas neatiecās uz tēmu dzēšu ārā ! 
Cita taktika.  ::

----------

